# How long does it takes to activate a domain ?



## passion_unlimitedd (Sep 12, 2012)

*I have a blog at blogger. I wanted to have my own domain and found the name I wanted with '.in' only, .com was already taken. 

When I wanted to buy it via blogger from Godaddy.com I could not because via blogger .in was not offered.

So I directly purchased the domain from Godaddy.com

Next, via blogger I did the needful settings change so that it points to my blog.

Now when I ping my domain it rightly points to ghs.1.google.com

When I type my blog address on the address bar it rightly redirects to my domain.

Now the problem is it shows 404 error.

I wanted to know how long does it takes to activate a domain.

I have registered it on 08-09-12 and so far I know it should not take more then three days to get activated.

Is there anything more I need to do. Please help.


*


> *404.* That’s an error.
> The requested URL / was not found on this server.  That’s all we know.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 13, 2012)

DNS propagation can take 2-48 hours to update worldwide.
But generally it is updated in 5-6 hours.

*Please follow these steps:*
# Use Google Open DNS 
*developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/


#Flush DNS on your system
In the Run text box, type: *ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter

# Clear browser cache
Now clear your browser cache.

Now try to open your website.


You can also post your blog url, so that other members of TE can check DNS propagation of your blog.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2012)

Generally it takes maximum of 72 hours.
Most of the domains I purchased till now(not from Godadday though), took not more than a day to propogate successfully.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Sep 14, 2012)

*Seems like Blogger Custom domain have some issues.*


----------



## Lisbon (Sep 14, 2012)

ravi_9793 said:


> DNS propagation can take 2-48 hours to update worldwide.
> But generally it is updated in 5-6 hours.
> 
> *Please follow these steps:*
> ...



Hi Guys,


It should show up within about 12 hours (whois only updates twice a day, or at least it used to, may of changed). Then for DNS updates mosts ISPs are updated at max 72 hours.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Sep 23, 2012)

*Problem solved.

Blogger has changed CNAME, A Records etc

Mods can close this thread ...
*


----------



## Dhanishta (Oct 24, 2012)

Generally it takes less time only to get activated,you should do proper optimisation to your domain.


----------

